# Nobody puts Baby in the corner



## Chadillac (Oct 20, 2022)

My first vintage.  The one that started it all. Purchased around the year 2000 at a church rummage for $20.   Has changed many times over the years.  Will never leave my stable.


----------



## Pondo (Nov 4, 2022)

Very cool bike!  Lots of neat details.  I like the brass nuts holding the chainring on.  Seat looks comfy.  Just cool.


----------

